

Ask HN: What tools do you use for SEO? - marioluigi

Learning and working on SEO may not be the best use of a startup&#x27;s time, but is often important for the long run.<p>What tools do you use in your startup that help you with your SEO?
======
pdiddy
I worked at a small e-commerce site doing in-house SEO. Eventually I
transitioned to doing web development. I could make lots of recommendations
for SEO to my employers but it basically boiled down to making the best
possible website for users. They needed much more help implementing those
changes than "doing SEO." For example, our site was slow. Improving the site
load time would improve user experience and improve SEO. So my point is, don't
let SEO distract you. There are arguments about whether SEO is even separable
from good web design/development.

But to literally answer your question, the tools I would use are all free and
from Google: Analytics, Webmaster Tools, Trends

You can spend the $5,000 on Google AdWords to drive traffic to your site.

------
seoindiaservic
we are using SEOMOZ premium

